# Прошу помощь в выборе баянов



## starless (30 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте, товарищи!  Предлагают недорого два баяна. Баяны серийные, но таких не видел. Может кто знает, что за инструменты. Недостатки, достоинства. Брать или не брать? Спасибо.


----------



## andrey.p6 (30 Янв 2019)

Главный вопрос - состояние и цена?
Первый (горизонтальный) - не знаю наверняка, правая часть напоминает баян Старт, но почему-то без выборки в левой руке. Я о нём ничего толком не знаю. Раз держал в руках, и тот инструмент был с выборкой. И в интернете фото тоже с выборкой.
Второй (вертикальный) - вроде Тульский. По нему тоже особо никакой информацией не владею, разве что по фото видно что в правой руке увеличен диапазон, а в левой есть ряд уменьшенных септакордов. Нужно ли это и критично ли - вопрос. 
Кстати, раз уж я завел разговор про уменьшенный септакорд... Реально, этим рядом кто-то пользуется? У меня на грандине он есть, но я им никогда не пользовался.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (2 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте ! Я бы посоветывал тульский что ниже фото, у меня такой. Он двухголосый.Бас хороший плотный даже чуток с рыком. Уменьшенный аккорд иногда использую,он как бы звучит по другому особенно в народных вещах.Правая рука тоже очень звонкая тутти. Если по простому сказать. Он что то подобие между тульской тёркой и тульским ЦП (это моё мнение на слух). Они я так понял есть с выборкой и без. У меня без. Ну опять таки слушать проверять надо. С уважением !


----------



## starless (2 Фев 2019)

По вопросам. Cостояние - уверяют, что отличное, компрессия железная и т.д. Но надо смотреть лично. И возможность посмотреть есть.  Цена на второй - 7000, на первый около 3000.  
Для меня в баяне очень важна плавность, лёгкость правой клавиатуры и мгновенный ответ. Ну и никакого розлива.   Ну а в левой - хороший, мощный бас.  Понятное дело, что надо бы смотреть экземпляры типа "Ясной поляны"  и их заказных подвидов без выборки.  Но пока что смотрю что дешевле.  Интересно просто, что из этих баянчиков можно выжать... Ну а так, спасибо за информацию.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Фев 2019)

На тот что на первом фото- я смотрел долго). Какая-то сборная солянка из Радуги, Кременное, Мелодии, и всё сбито в кучу гвоздями... Ну, допустим что некий великий мастер изваял это, и цель была- получить новый звук в этом скучном мире)). Но великий мастер не крепит так неродную ажурку….


----------



## starless (2 Фев 2019)

Kuzalogly писал:


> На тот что на первом фото- я смотрел долго). Какая-то сборная солянка из Радуги, Кременное, Мелодии, и всё сбито в кучу гвоздями... Ну, допустим что некий великий мастер изваял это, и цель была- получить новый звук в этом скучном мире)). Но великий мастер не крепит так неродную ажурку….


На самом деле интересно, что за зверь.  Поэтому, я пожалуй съезжу и посмотрю, каков он в деле...


----------



## diorel (6 Фев 2019)

На верхнем фото механика деревянная,а значит с ней будут проблемы,особенно на улице


----------



## dj.sator (7 Фев 2019)

Kuzalogly писал:


> На тот что на первом фото- я смотрел долго). Какая-то сборная солянка из Радуги, Кременное, Мелодии, и всё сбито в кучу гвоздями... Ну, допустим что некий великий мастер изваял это, и цель была- получить новый звук в этом скучном мире)). Но великий мастер не крепит так неродную ажурку….


Это один из вариантов оформления баяна "Беларусь". Причем фабричный.
Про второй баян уже писали. По сути "тёрка" с увеличенным диапазоном. По сути лучше не брать ни то ни это. Но сразу скажу что если тульский не гроб с фабрики, то звук заведомо лучше Беларуси. Единственно в защиту Молодеченских инструментов скажу что иногда задорный народный звук у них проскакивает. И не могу вспомнить они(Беларуси) в унисон или розлив.


----------



## starless (7 Фев 2019)

Первый вариант не очень понравился... Хехе ничего не взял...


----------

